# Designing a backstop for backyard suburban slingshooting



## Darb

I looked around and didn't see a thread anywhere for people to post about their methods of stopping/trapping their slingshot ammo, so that it can be reused.

Inspired by Peresh's portable wood-frame and sheet setup from the recent Long Island shootaround, I decided to try to setup something for my backyard. My criteria were simple:

*Criteria:*
* Inexpensive.
* Portable.
* Easy/fast to setup/breakdown.
* Not an eyesore (or lawnkiller) if left up.
* Ability to stop sling bullets without being damaged.
* LARGE, so it can be used at long range by pros and short range by n00bies.

After scratching my head for a bit, I came up with the following setup:

*Setup:*
* Two steel tread-in U-Posts, 7-ft epoxy-coated ($5 ea)
* 2 flat-bar aluminum tension bars, 6ft ($4 ea).
* 2-4 disposeable plastic cable-ties (negligable).
* 1 surplus bedsheet, twin-size (free).
* 5-8 surplus one-inch spring clips (free)
* 1 magnetic sweeper (cost TBD)

















*Instructions:* 
_{ NOTE: on a breezy day, you may need an 3rd U-Post. On a windy day, this design won't work. I won't have much problem because this will be setup in a sheltered areas of my yar, with a retainer wall and fencing on 3 sides.}
_* U-Posts: Tread both into the ground (roughly as far apart as the bedsheet is wide), facing backwards (with the flat side facing forward and the nose of the "U" facing away). These will serve as the vertical supports.
* Top Tension Bar: Insert it crosswise into highest wire-notch tabs on the nose-side (facing away) of the U-posts. If it's breezy, secure the bar to the U-posts with cable-ties.
* Bottom Tension Bar: Hold it crosswise, about a foot off the ground, against the flat-side (facing forwards) of the U-posts, and secure in place with 2 cable ties.
* Bedsheet: Clip the bedsheet to the tension bars as follows, forming a backstop with a bottom pouch: fold the top end of the sheet over the backwards-facing tension bar and clip snugly into place with 3 strong spring clips. Pull the bottom of the sheet slightly forwards so the bottom drapes across the front of the bottom tension bar, then tuck about a foot of slack down behind the tension bar, forming a catch pouch, and clip securely into place with 3 strong spring clips. {Note: I havent tested this yet ... I may need a 3rd tension bar on the backside across the middle, to inhibit billowing on a breezy day, which could cause the pouch to dump out}.
* Cans or targets can be hung at different positions across the bedsheet with string from the top tension bar.
* Most of the shots hitting the sheet should be caught by the pouch, whereas a lot of the shots hitting the cans will probably deflect onto the lawn. When you're done shooting, use the magnet sweeper to pick up all the stainless steel ball bearings, then take down part or all of the setup (the sheet and clips as a minimum).

The only quasi-expensive item in the setup is the magnetic sweeper. Aside from that, it seems like a decent setup. I look forward to giving it a try, as soon as my EPS is ready.

I'll finish setting it up tomorrow (I just need to pick out a spare sheet and locate enough spring clips), and take/post a picture. Aside from that, the only remaining item is finding a reasonably priced magnetic sweeper.

Anyone else have a convenient setup to share ?

EDIT: thread title finessed.


----------



## Gandolphin

that's really nice and useful!


----------



## ZDP-189

If I'm shooting at a target then it's a proper backstop from danny.

If Chrony testing, it's a photographic backdrop stand with a layer of fabric hung over it.










Caution: this testing setup is accurate but dangerous.


----------



## Darb

Gandolphin said:


> that's really nice and useful!


Thanks. Seems like it should work well, for a mere $18.


----------



## Sam

I'd like to see some pictures! BTW if you put a large pocket that was kept stiff in some way then it could catch all of your bullets for you and save you having to collect them with a magnet.


----------



## Darb

Sam said:


> I'd like to see some pictures! BTW if you put a large pocket that was kept stiff in some way then it could catch all of your bullets for you and save you having to collect them with a magnet.


That's a nice idea. I'll revise my original post in a bit, to add something. It won't eliminate the need for a magnet, due to deflection by hitting cans, but it should help catch a decent majority of misses that hit the sheet instead of the cans ... and the pouch would help keep the shot cleaner and prevent them from being tread into the dirt/lawn.


----------



## Darb

Ok, design post at the start of this thread was improved to add a catch-pouch, to accomodate an idea by Sam. I was able to accomodate the pouch by altering the post-facing direction and the attachment of the bottom tension bar and sheet, at no added cost.

I'm looking forward to testing it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I use an old curtain, with a stick sewn into the bottom, to keep a pouch open. It was all free, save a few feet of string, and some thread; probably cost about one penny.


----------



## Darb

Yeah, my current pouch design still can easily disgorge itself in a breeze. I suppose I need to rig something a bit more secure in shape (i.e., breeze-proof). Aside from that, it should make for a spiffy portable outdoor backstop.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Darb said:


> Yeah, my current pouch design still can easily disgorge itself in a breeze. I suppose I need to rig something a bit more secure in shape (i.e., breeze-proof).


Pin the corners to the ground?


----------



## Darb

Puncturing a sheet leads to tears, plus I dont want to get it dirty. I'll sure I'll come up with something. My brain is constantly crapping out little ideas on various topics all day long - sort of like an inventor's version of Tourettes Syndrome. I'm sure all the other designers around here know the feeling.


----------



## boyntonstu

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2154-5-minute-catch-box/page__p__19279__hl__boyntonstu__fromsearch__1#entry19279

This works for me.

Angle it back a bit and all shots will remain inside the container.


----------



## smitty

Here is a nice one I use. Ammo goes down the canvas bag and drops into a tin can. Canvas game bag from wallmart for 7.00 for two.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Darb said:


> Puncturing a sheet leads to tears, plus I dont want to get it dirty. I'll sure I'll come up with something. My brain is constantly crapping out little ideas on various topics all day long - sort of like an inventor's version of Tourettes Syndrome. I'm sure all the other designers around here know the feeling.


I know the feeling myself, but not with slingshots. Can you sew? I sewed a piece of string to the back of my curtain, so I could hang things from the top; with a couple of bits of para-cord, you could stake the corners to the ground and hang it high as you like. It shouldn't ruin the sheet, as the thread spreads the weight.


----------



## Darb

Thanks for the ideas, friends.

I have some photos of the current setup, but rather than posting them I think I'll tweak the design some more to accomodate some elements of the ideas already posted. I like the idea of sewing a pouch in the bottom, and then angling the supports backwards slightly, and clipping the sheet so that the pouch hangs open.

I want this target to be large for several reasons: <a> so I can hang an assortment of target items, each on their own string; {a variety of targets helps maintain interest}; * so the target can be used for long range shooting, say 20-70m; and <c> to accomodate n00bie shooters ... otherwise a miss could hit the stone retainer wall in my backyard and ricochet dangerously.

MODERATOR: perhaps a threadmerge of related threads might be in order ?*


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Can't wait to see it mate, it's been interesting.


----------



## Darb

Ok, here's yesturday's version:

The frame:








Top Tension Bar Attachment:








Bottom Tension Bar Attachment:








Twin Bedsheet Attached, with temporary pouch:








The result is a cheap portable 25 sqft backstop, costing under $20 to make, with plenty of room to hang cans and other targets with strings from the top bar.

Further mods: Tilting the posts backwards would greatly improve the pouch, but would adversely affect the ability to hang cans from the top bar. What I may do instead is stitch the bottom pouch, and then mount a 2nd pair of curved tension bars to the back of the posts, so that they could distend the back of the sheet like a sail.

It's either that, or skip the bottom tension bar entirely and just clip the bottom of the sheet into the sides of a large round plastic beverage tub. That's actually not a bad idea ... we could keep our beverages frosty cold, defend them from interlopers, and also trap our ammo and keep them clean and safe all at the same time.


----------



## Darb

IDEA: By George I think I've got it.

* Bend ends of two tension bars into curtain rod shape "[___________________]".
* Clamp both faux curtain rods behind the posts, one for the top and one for the bottom. The backstop sheet will be hung around/behind this. The extra material of the bottom of the sheet will form a pouch if clipped around the bottom back rod and up again to the lower front of the posts. Leaving the sheet slightly slack should reduce rebound sufficiently for shot to drop into the pouch ... but I'll need to test that.
* Clamp 3rd tension rod (unbent) across the top of the posts, to serve as target hanging bar.

EDIT: instead of strong clamps, I could just clamp the sheet to the bent ends of the rods, and use the existing attachment method unchanged ... less work that way. I'd still need a 3rd tension bar though, at the read bottom.


----------



## Darb

Ok, I've hit a snag, from an unexpected source. Apparently, according to NYS Law, people are not allowed to discharge a bow (and presumably a sling) across a public highway (ok so far ...) or (and here's the awkward part) *within 500 feet of an occupied residence* without the permission of said residence.

Aww crud. I'm on just over 1/6th acre, and have houses on 3 sides. Does that mean I need permission from all three of my neighbors to setup and use a backstop in my backyard, even though my property is surrounded on 3 sides by full-cover 7ft fencing, as well as a 4-foot stone retainer wall on the side I''ve placed my backstop ?









Anyone have any experience with this ?

Guess it's time to call the president of my neighborhood association.

I suppose it'd probably help if I got a NYS Bowhunter safety certificate and a NYS Sportsman Education (aka, hunter safety) certificate, so that I can present them on demand.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Darb said:


> Ok, I've hit a snag, from an unexpected source. Apparently, according to NYS Law, people are not allowed to discharge a bow (and presumably a sling) across a public highway (ok so far ...) or (and here's the awkward part) *within 500 feet of an occupied residence* without the permission of said residence.
> 
> Aww crud. I'm on just over 1/8th acre, and have houses on 3 sides. Does that mean I need permission from all three of my neighbors to setup and use a backstop in my backyard, even though my property is surrounded on 3 sides by full-cover 7ft fencing, as well as a 4-foot stone retainer wall on the side I''ve placed my backstop ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this ?
> 
> Guess it's time to call the president of my neighborhood association.
> 
> I suppose it'd probably help if I got a NYS Bowhunter safety certificate and a NYS Sportsman Education (aka, hunter safety) certificate, so that I can present them on demand.


The law is a very pernickity thing, if it doesn't say sling-shots, don't presume that means you; I suggest you go to the local police station (perhaps with your catty and photos) tell them absolutely everything you can about your shooting style and ammo. It couldn't hurt any to approach them with written permission (a signed document) from your local neighbours, but you might not need it anyway... and don't be put off, say you'll be willing to change ammo, or shooter, or anything else (unless they get silly) I think I would go first with the basics, then see what they say.


----------



## philly

Brad, set up your range and be discreet. Make sure of your backstop, use quiet targets and be sensitive to whats going on in your neighbors yard. My neighbor approched me but when itook the time to show him my safe set up and asured him that i would be concious of his yard use ( no shooting when he was at the barbi) he was happy. If you start going with the authorities you are guaranteed to have headaches IMHO.
Philly


----------



## Darb

I asked the president of my neighborhood association ... he was entirely clueless and said nobody had ever asked him that before. I asked the stand-in instructor for the NYS Sportsman Education class I'm planning to take, and he didn't know anything about sling regulations either. As of this writing, my best guess is that NYS DEC regulations don't mention slingshots by name ... in other words, they're considered toys by default. However, everyone here on this forum knows they're a very capable weapon, whether or not they're recognized as such by local government.

I think what I'll do is proceed as planned with getting a NYS Sportsman Education Certificate (essentially a multi-purpose hunting license and hunting safety primer), double it up with a NYS Bowhunting license for good measure, and then give a polite heads up on all my safety and neighbor precautions to my neighborhood association leader ... that way, if I ever get a complaint out of the blue, I'll be on record as having followed proper channels in advance, and also being properly licensed up the wazoo by local government. Littlebighorn em before they even get started, is my modus operandi.

Besides, my backyard is fully enclosed on 3 sides by full-barrier 7ft wood fencing, and on the side I'm shooting at, the fence is atop a 4 foot stone retainer wall and further protected by hedges as well as my 20 sqft backstop ... plus, I've got a drawer full of ribbons and patches that all show I can shoot whatever's handy with better than 2 sigma accuracy.

I should be ok, even here in close-nit suburbia.

EDIT: Thread title finessed.
EDIT: Just picked up a 24" magnet on an extenable handle ... you sweep it back and forth. Cost $15. Much cheaper than a push model with wheels (overkill for my needs).


----------



## Darb

It's all done. I redid the design a bit. I'll update the photos and description present earlier in this thread as time permits.

It's 10 meters from my patio to my backstop, and just under 14m if I stand close to the house.

If I want to shoot further than that, I suppose I can go to the beach and shoot at mooring bouys.


----------



## Darb

I posted an improved design over in page 1 of the Long Island Slingers Club thread.


----------



## Darb

OK, I finally had a chance today to put around 100 rounds of 3/8" steel at my backstop.

I only had 2 targets hung tofay:










On the left is one of the 'shredded tennis balls" suggested by Philly, and on the right is an old heavy duty stainless steel flour sifter I'd decided to sacrifice to the cause, The photo was taken about 12 shots into the 100 rounds, so the sifter had not yet been beaten into oblivion by the fussilade of steel.

Anyway, the shooting session revealed a problem with my backstop design ... the sheet stopped everything fine, but the catch pouch system didn't work, because 99% of the misses rebounded to a spot roughly 1m in front, and hits on the sifter ricochet'd 5-10m in all directions (safety goggles were a must).

I think what I'll try next is try to mimic the design of a pelletgun trap, using the bedsheet ... I'll put a 2nd set of 1/3rd height u-posts about 1/2m behind the uprights, with a tension bar attached crosswise between then, and thread the bottom of the sheet around BEHIND that bar, before clipping the end of the sheet back where it currently resides. That way, shots will strike the sheet on a downward deflection angle, and hopefully rebound into the spread pouch instead of forwards onto the lawn.	It should only add another $5-10 to the cost of the setup.

I'd like to get the catch pouch system working, as the sweep magnet was only about 85-90% effective in recovering shot from the lawn, and I dont want to wreck my landscaper's mower blades (or risk broken windows when he runs over stray ammo).


----------



## jephroux

hey darb
try one of these







i put about 2,in of spray foam on the back
an i cut some cardboard at angles hung
a t shirt an it has taken a beating
still holding up well an very portable
an cost was bout 5 bucks for the foam







it has taken some hard hits


----------



## Darb

That's an interesting idea for a shortrange indoor trap, but what I'm trying to perfect is an outdoor backstop that 4-5 people can shoot at from 10-14m, with room for multiple targets, and plenty of stoppage area for misses.


----------



## Darb

SUCCESS ! (re: the new catchpouch works)

OK, here's an official contribution to the sport ... the "*Suburban Bedsheet Deflection Trap*".

As you can see in the third and final revision, I added a second tension bar behind and slightly above the lower one, which enabled me to create both a downward deflection angle AND a catch pouch with the excess sheet material. Works very well too. The sheet (which is deliberately left slightly slack) is basically performing an aikido throw on the incoming shots.










Here we are looking downward from a well battered (pun intended) flour sifter into the catch pouch.










Advantages: Large area (25+ sq ft enables shooting at a variety of targets by several people at once, from short, medium, long, or extreme range), simple design, inexpensive, easily portable, fast to setup* (3-5 mins) and breakdown (2 mins), with no special tools required. It's envoronmentally friendly, quiet (emits only a soft muffled thump when shots hit the sheet), and efficiently catches 100% of all misses striking the sheet. Not only that, but your ammo stays clean because the misses never touch the ground. Also, the doubled tension bar up top allows the sheet to be clipped to the rear, and the front one to be used like a shower curtain rail, allowing targets on string to be slid side to side at whim.

Limitations: The backstop caught 100% of my misses in the pouch. Hits, however, deflected off the targets and landed in the grass a few feet in front of the target, and had to be picked up with the magnet sweeper.

--------------
* Fast: for use at home, I leave the U-posts in the ground 24/7, and only need to setup/remove the clips and sheet.


----------



## Darb

{premature garage setup deleted}


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike

nice looking set up Darb...







i need to do some work on mine...


----------



## Darb

Thanks, MM.









p.s. I'm bumping this thread for Peresh, since I'm heading over there in a few mins.


----------



## Peresh

Ah some good times Brad. You are getting good my brother!
P.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Darb said:


> SUCCESS ! (re: the new catchpouch works)


That looks like that works very well Darb!!!!







I'm curious how it would fair with heavy ammo like 1/2". Have you tried that yet?


----------



## PandaMan

A+ Slingshots said:


> SUCCESS ! (re: the new catchpouch works)


That looks like that works very well Darb!!!!







I'm curious how it would fair with heavy ammo like 1/2". Have you tried that yet?
[/quote]
Sorry to state the obvious, but if it doesn't work with heavier ammo, just double up the material.
Also, have you ever hit the tension bars? Couldn't that cause ricochets?


----------



## Darb

Peresh just gave me a pint of assorted larger ammo (7/16, 8/16 and 9/16" steel) ... however, I'm supremely comfident that the sheet will handle it fine. In fact, from a purely physics standpoint, it could probably handle oversize 1" ammo (including lead) with ease with only minor reinforcement ... namely using larger cable ties on the tension bars (I used micros), and stronger wood clamps to hold the sheet more securely. At the relatively tame speeds we're shooting with slings (when compared to rifles), and the fact that we're using round ammo, a free-hanging bedsheet's ability to absorb and diffuse impacts that'd shatter hard targets is really amazing ... the aikido analogy I used earlier is apt on many levels. In the unlikely event that a thin sheet rips (which hasnt happened yet, despites hundreds of rounds, but is certainly possible with a worn out sheet), just use either a heavier sheet, or 2 sheets sewn together on all 4 sides. The physics are almost bulletproof (pardon the pun), trust me.

As for hitting a tension bar ... it'd take a really poor shot to hit one, being that they're over 2 feet from the center, (I havent even come close to doing that yet) but if you did, yes, it would ricochet. For that reason, I plan to replace the aluminum tension bars I used in front with plastic tomato stakes like I used in the lower rear, so that the plastic material, and circular cross section, will result in a weaker and less direct ricochet that flat-faced aluminum.

EDIT: At somepoint in the near future, I'll repost the finalized design in a new thread, with detailed setup and parts photos, and lock this one ... for the benefit of forum readers who tend to only read the first post of a given post.


----------



## PandaMan

ok, that's a good idea, because you could always mes up greatly and miss horribly. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Darb

Perry: I tested it just now, to be absolutely sure, but YES, the backstop handles 8/16 and 9/16" steel just fine. The sheet puffs on impact a bit more vigorously, and you can also hear the secondary puff of the BB landing forcefully into the pouch, but all is golden. With stronger clips, and perhaps a touch more slack in the pouch, I predict it'll handle 1" as well. Heck, you could probably fling a baseball at it, and it'd prolly do ok.


----------



## Darb

> Heck, you could probably fling a baseball at it, and it'd prolly do ok.


Just as a proof of concept, I tossed a 2lb dumbell at it just now: an underhanded lob at around 15 mph (that's 20 joules, comparable to a 12 gram BB going 200 fps) ... the impact shock pulled the catch pouch taught, and caused it to disgourge the half dozen 3/8" BBs that was there (which wouldnt have happened if a little more weight was present to balance the impact shock), but the sheet and clips all held fine, and it caught the dumbell.

How's that for stability ?









So yes, extrapolating the KE involved, it will handle 1" ammo, provided you 'seed' the catch pouch with at least half a pound of weight (read: extra ammo), to counter the impact shock.


----------



## Darb

Further testing with heavy ammo: another 50 rounds 150 rounds yeilded an unexpected and happy finding ... the backstop actually works even better for 1/2"+ ammo than it does for 3/8" and smaller.

Why ?

The increased KE of larger ammo causes more knockback of the hanging targets, allowing large ammo to literally hip-check small cans and tennis balls out of the way and continue on into the sheet, for downward deflection. In other words, in addition to catching 100% of all misses, the backstop can also catch of good percentage of hits as well ... depending of course on how resilient and heavy a target you've hung from the top front rail.

I'm definitely sold on the 1/2+" ammo now.









BTW, I'm on fire with Gary's flatbands .... accuracy pushing 70% now, at 10-14m.

EDIT: another quirk: if you allow more than say 5 lbs of ammo to build up in the catch pouch, it will start to pull the sheet tight, and some slight rebound of incomming shots may begin to occur, so you do need to periodically empty the pouch to prevent that.


----------



## Darb

Here's a somewhat similar (and independantly designed) setup by *dei1mos*. I like the t-shirt side-deflectors, to help capture peripheral ricochets. Good job, dei1mos.


















Mine's big enough for 4 people, and looks a bit faster to setup (I just clip up and remove the sheet from mine), but otherwise they're functionally similar.


----------



## Darb

Darb said:


> ... according to NYS Law, people are not allowed to discharge a bow ... *within 500 feet of an occupied residence* without the permission of said residence.


OK, after having completed a NYS Sportsman Education class, the bow expert among the DEC Instructors informed me that this law is strictly enforced in NYS with regards to firearms and bows, and that that the permission, if given, is best done in writing. Accordingly, anyone wishing to shoot a bow on their own property without such permission must do so indoors. In other words, in order to shoot on my smallish 1/6th acre property, I'd have to shoot in my basement or in my detached 2 car garage.

That's pretty much what I was expecting ... so be it.

At least I can keep the SS backstop outside and in use.


----------



## JoergS

A slingshot is not a bow or a firearm. I would not mind and go on shooting.

A slingbow would be a different issue, but as long as you shoot steel or lead balls, things are fine.

Jörg


----------



## Darb

Oh, I'm not worried about the slingshot backstop ... I was just quoting the law concerning *bows*.

Just to recap and explain - I had a U-post for a bow target mounted off-camera to the left of my SS backstop. I have to take that down now, so I'm not tempted to break the law, whereas the 4 posts for my SS backstop are definitely staying.


----------



## Darb

Ok, I'm fiddling around with another minor improvement. One of the problems with the current bedsheet backstop is that once several pounds of ammo accumulates in the pouch (which happens fast when several people are shooting), it pulls the sheet progressively tighter until it begins to bounce shots past the pouch and into the grass. The latest improvement is to reclip once side of the pouch so that it funnels shot down into a small catch pail. I'm still finessing it, but it's mostly working.


----------



## Darb

Minor improvement: I lowered one corner of the catch pouch so that it funnels into a small pail.


----------

